
Death in the Watermelon Patch - Thevet
http://luckypeach.com/death-in-the-watermelon-patch/
======
baldeagle
Long and kinda fun submarinetupe article on the history of what people will do
to defend their livelihood from thieves. I fell for it and might even buy some
watermelon seeds.

